
Free resources made by designers at Facebook - _nh_
http://design.facebook.com
======
Menge
The license on the IOS GUI:
[http://facebook.github.io/design/license.html](http://facebook.github.io/design/license.html)

You can't use any of this in an actual application. So, I make a mock up and
show it to someone and then my finished work has to be different from the mock
up to avoid copyright infringement? In that situation, I would say I have
intentionally defrauded my customer(/employer) and they should refuse to pay
(or fire me) and win.

(More likely still, I use them anyway since a graphic artist has made the
mock-up and I presume they created or correctly sourced the graphics.)

~~~
delinka
Summary: I don't see an actual problem here.

"...found in the public release of iOS 9." Facebook can't claim copyright on
Apple's UI elements by simply recreating them in a Photoshop mockup.

Upon further reading of the license, I see that it says you can't embed the
Facebook Design Resources in an app. In other words, you can't redistribute
their Photoshop files.

~~~
Menge
Now I am even more confused. What is Apple's license on Apple's UI elements
that facebook can make this derivative work?

From reading the description it sounded like they were making original
elements in the style of Apple's for apps with non-native features that need
to blend in.

~~~
delinka
I'm sure the license that allows me, a 3rd party app developer, to make
'derivative works' (native applications) that use Apple's UI elements, also
permits this kind of use. However, I am currently disinclined to read the
current developer license agreement to find out if this actually is the case.

------
sandebert
Very minor note: The page for the hands is named handskit. In Swedish that
would translate to handpoo. (Or perhaps handcrap.)

Got a small chuckle out of it, because poo.

That said: Nice share, will probably come in handy. (rimshot)

------
bshimmin
"Diverse Device Hands" looks... handy. (Sorry, I'll get my coat.)

------
Tinyyy
What's the economics behind many tech companies sharing their tools?

~~~
tedks
They get to spend less on training, making employees more commoditized.

~~~
tedks
I'm curious as to why this is downvoting while the top-voted response has this
exact same thing in it. Is HN just allergic to anything that isn't
cheerleading the software industry?

------
estefan
Facebook are nailing it at the moment. I love the look of Origami
([http://facebook.github.io/origami/](http://facebook.github.io/origami/)). I
wonder how long until it can export to react(-native) components...

~~~
jug
Wow, that's great! I have missed something like that, not just for designers
and developers to connect, but also for single developers to reach themselves.
Sometimes I want to visualize for myself in order to see what works, and to
see what I want.

------
luiscarloscb
Origami looks really nice, can someone that has used it for some time share
their experience with it?

~~~
gfodor
There's been a flood of these types of tools recently, Origami being one of
the early ones. I found this handy comparison chart:

[http://www.cooper.com/prototyping-tools](http://www.cooper.com/prototyping-
tools)

------
sandGorgon
So, if you are a designer or a product manager, you cannot use Linux. I wish
that Facebook, with all its money, could have supported cross platform design
frameworks.

~~~
feverishaaron
They are giving these assets out for free, and they most likely use Macs
internally.

If you want them for Linux, feel free to provide your own to the community.

~~~
sandGorgon
I can't. I neither have the resources nor the ability. However, locking it to
the Mac ecosystem eliminates possibilities for third world countries (like
India and China) which are using Linux right from schools.

~~~
ncallaway
I believe the appropriate idiom here is: "Don't look a gift horse in the
mouth".

~~~
Menge
> "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth"

The winners apparently write both the history and the idioms. The Trojans
would have done well to look a gift horse in the mouth.

A wooden horse can be full of physical soldiers and a digital horse with legal
ones.

~~~
err4nt
Looking at a real horse's teeth shows how worn down they are over age. Looking
at a horses teeth is to check its age.

The idiom could be modernized to: 'dont check the odometer of a gift car'

~~~
Menge
Yes, and the assumption is that a horse is worth between $0 and some number so
there is never a reason to refuse a gift horse.

In the case of other "gifts" the value can be negative. The trojan horse,
software, and blankets from Lord Jeffery Amherst all need careful examination.

